# Road Race Replica Update



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Phil from RRR called me today and wanted me to pass this along:

Missouri was hit by an ice storm last Friday. Southwestern (Springfield area) Missouri was hit especially hard. They've been without power and phones since then. 

Phil got phones back today, but they're still without power. Therefore the web site is down (it was up, but may yo-yo for a little while before everything gets settled.). So if anyone has been trying to reach him by phone or by internet be patient & hopefully everything will be normal soon. Right now it's a BIG mess!

I'm in the Northeastern part (Hannibal, MO) and we got the ice & a little bit of snow. Fortunately we never lost power or phones or any of our own trees. Unfortunately everything in the parking lots, yards, drive-ways, etc. are sheets of ice. It looks like glass. The roads are good to travel on though. But my driveway isn't. I fell last last night trying to make it out to my shed to warm it up for me & my 5 yr. old. We were going to race cars while mommy went to a meeting. Instead we stayed inside and watched Power Rangers.

--fordcowboy


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rrr*

Thanks Ford.. That explained why I haven't heard from my emil I sent him.
It is nice and clear here in south Pa ..NO SNOW OR ICE... :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Man (Jul 28, 2006)

I think they are back up as I just went there. T-Jet man


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AWESOME.....I'm glad to hear that Phil and RRR are ok...

I emailed Phil this afternoon to ask about the site being down......because I wanted to check out thier wheels one more time before ordering......

I live about 70 miles north of Houston,TX. and I tell ya, the past two days have been nothing but solid sleet and ice....VERY unusual for this area.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DOH! Should have thought about that. They've had some bad weather out that way, even reached as far down as Texas, at least as far as San Antonio. Ice out the wazoo. :freak: rr


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Here are a few pics of the current views out the front and back of my house in Springfield.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whoa!!  but sure am glad that you guys are ok..

Wes


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Gary, that's definately some CRAZY ice buildup.....sucks that it's breaking the trees down like that  

Yall stay safe up there :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love snow and ice, great excuses to take off work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

When you have ice, make margaritas! :jest: rr


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

The problem with all this ice is finding a store with electricity so you can buy some ta-kill-ya to make the margaritas.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well, I tried calling Phil on my break at 2pm......and then again about 4:15.....but Phil never answered...his machine picked up.

I'll try again tomorrow....I really need some more sets of wheels......and those Keystone wheels look AWESOME!


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

since you dont have power you could get a blender and have snow cones


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> since you dont have power you could get a blender and have snow cones


ummmm, need I say, a blender would require ice, an on/off button and AN OUTLET.
sorry, I had to say it, but everyone was thinking it.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-STROKE-23CC-GAS-ENGINE-PARTY-BLENDER_W0QQitemZ130051264028QQcmdZViewItem


enjoy ure snowcones :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Touche' Dunk, Real men drink their margs on and over anyway- no brain freeze!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

actually REAL men drink their tequila straight up, no lemon, no lime, no salt... someone pour mine a shot, will ya? And don;t give me any of the cheap cl;ear house brand.. I want Don Padron


----------



## iNdAgRoOvE (Mar 15, 2005)

I am in Boonville and we received about 4-6" sleet which slighty thawed and then froze hard. Real hard and very hard to travel even by foot. We are now looking to get the snow part again for Sunday morning. I would rather be stuck in snow than stuck on top of a big pile of ice. I have some of the 3R winged sprint car vaccumn bodies from wert-wert and always want to buy more of everything. I would bet that it slows them down a little but won't stop them. David- by the way, no salt or lime for me.


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

iNdAgRoOvE said:


> I am in Boonville and we received about 4-6" sleet which slighty thawed and then froze hard. Real hard and very hard to travel even by foot. We are now looking to get the snow part again for Sunday morning. I would rather be stuck in snow than stuck on top of a big pile of ice. I have some of the 3R winged sprint car vaccumn bodies from wert-wert and always want to buy more of everything. I would bet that it slows them down a little but won't stop them. David


Is that Boonville NC??????


----------



## iNdAgRoOvE (Mar 15, 2005)

I live in Missouri and I think a lot of other people on this site are after reading all the posts on this subject. I am excited about 3R's purchase of the nurora line. can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

We got hit with ice yesterday too, thats why i asked, we get an inch they close every thing for 2 days.....\


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yeah Jimmy, Got bail? I'm tapped!*



videojimmy said:


> actually REAL men drink their tequila straight up, no lemon, no lime, no salt... someone pour mine a shot, will ya? And don;t give me any of the cheap cl;ear house brand.. I want Don Padron


  I agree, but the guys were specifically referring to Margs. I didnt want to come off as an Agave mashin' worm chaser. Which of course used to be my alter ego. 1.Chase the worm 2.Visit with the cactus gods 3.Go to jail 4. Fall down (#2, #3, or #4 in no particular order!) You ever play the slot racing game "Deslot Take a Shot"? Comically funny impared driving....... till they black flag ya and take your controller away. :drunk: Ah, the joyous memories of my mispent youth.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

FGF60,

What scale slots do you run??? We should get together sometime. You can come check out my HO track here in Winston-Salem and the Wizzard HO road course in Clemmons, NC at A and H Hobbies.

Bob Weichbrodt

"Rawafx"

Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Phil called my cell phone yesterday and left a message. Phil said that they have been without power for a week already.....and will most likely be without power for yet one more week.....so RRR is temp closed until the power comes back on. Phil also thanked me for my call......and said to call back in a week to try and place my order :thumbsup: 

Hell yeah I will.....because I need some new wheels :tongue: 


Oh, and I also prefer my Margaritas over rocks........I hate brain freeze. :hat:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, just wanted to let yall know that Phil is now taking orders.He called my cell during work today and I returned the call on my lunch break.

Currently Phil is running on generator power....but manning the phones and computer.....VERY busy too he said. 

I was able to place my order........and can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey - everyone snowbound or icebound, come visit in Florida and race some slots. Just remember me in Hurricane season!

Jim


----------

